# Напряженность мышц спины и диски!



## kirir (2 Дек 2010)

Столкнулся недавно с проблемой, на правой части спины очень напряженный постоянно мышцы, т.е. твердее чем на левой. Так вот, хотелось бы узнать у кого-нибудь, эта проблема может быть связана с позвоночником или что-то другое?


----------



## Анатолий (2 Дек 2010)

Эту проблему должен определить доктор!
Идите на консультацию к вертебрологам, неврологам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2010)

Часто это связано не с мышцами, а со сколиозом. Осомтр врача и снимки - вот решение ваших проблем.
Если согласны только на наши предположения - сделайте фото, погадаем.


----------



## Игорь С. (2 Дек 2010)

Чаще всего это безусловно связано с позвоночником, верне, с заболеванием позвоночника, который являясь сложным биологическим механизмом, по разному реагирует на свои проблемы. И болью, и напряжением мышц в том числе.


----------



## kirir (3 Дек 2010)

Теперь буду знать хоть что делать! Спасибо! Кстати, в грудном отделе, возле одного из позвонков, такое ощущение, что синяк и если пальцами прощупывать, то как мышца, которая не там находится!


----------



## Анатолий (3 Дек 2010)

Это и говорит об искривлении, идите к доктору, сделаете рентген, потом выложите на форум – обсудим!


----------



## kirir (19 Фев 2011)

Скажите, а заключение подойдет к снимку???


----------



## Romantic (8 Апр 2011)

Подобная хрень у меня же,
мануальный терапевт в клинике метрополитена
объяснил что все зло от того, что одна нога длиннее,
соответственно другая короче (чем нехило меня удивил)

Сказал что от того сие, что сижу я нога на ногу,
посему таз перекосило. От того мышцы впопытке
стабилизировать положение и напрягались.
Сказал что скорее всего от того и дискомфорт,
усталость в плечах и шее.


----------

